# Paedo Children Called Heathens and Tax Collectors?



## timmopussycat (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone know any Baptist teacher who ever called the children of Paedobaptist believers "heathens and tax collectors"? 
More specifically do you know of any Reformed Baptist teacher who has done so?


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 21, 2014)

No, but Martin Luther famously referred to one of his newborn children as a "little heathen."


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 21, 2014)

MODERATION: The sensibilities of paedo folks get pretty riled over the IMPLICATION of the credo baptist conviction regarding believer's baptism as the beginning of the Christian life (i.e., that children must be unbelievers). The sensibilities of the credo folks get pretty riled over the ACCUSATION that they believe that paedo children are "little heathen" (since it may be taken as the clear implicate of their viewpoint regardless of what they profess). So, while the force of your question is clear, I exhort ALL sides to avoid rhetorical overkill in this touchy area. This will NOT devolve into another baptism thread generating more heat than light.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh dear, your post makes me sad. Of course many are chosen from the womb, like John the Baptist. I have been in various Baptist churches in my time and never heard of such an attitude towards paedos. 

Did you ever read this? Vern Pothress: http://www.frame-poythress.org/indifferentism-and-rigorism/

Very thought provoking, and leads to the conclusion for a Baptist that we can consider baptizing children as young as three or even two. In no way are to treat such little ones as heathens.


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 21, 2014)

lynnie said:


> Oh dear, your post makes me sad. Of course many are chosen from the womb, like John the Baptist. I have been in various Baptist churches in my time and never heard of such an attitude towards paedos.
> 
> Did you ever read this? Vern Pothress: http://www.frame-poythress.org/indifferentism-and-rigorism/
> 
> Very thought provoking, and leads to the conclusion for a Baptist that we can consider baptizing children as young as three or even two. In no way are to treat such little ones as heathens.



Let me make it clear that I am not trying to start a discussion on how credos regard infants. 

I am simply trying to see if there has been any justification for a claim that was recently made: to with that Baptists "consider", not imply but but actually "consider", paedo children to be "h+tc." 

I simply want to know if anybody knows of a Baptist and especially a Confessional Baptist, who has made such a claim. The only answers that I am looking for are the names of teachers who have so taught.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's be adults and address each other directly. Take this up in the thread of origination or drop it.


----------

